# SR20DET Mounts for 280Z



## SR20DET97Hardbody (Mar 8, 2004)

Need Some Mounts for a SR20DET swap into a 1978 280Z, also any opinions on a good set of 17 inch rims to get. Thank ya very much.


----------



## SR20DET97Hardbody (Mar 8, 2004)

Has anyone ever heard of this swap, or am i gonna have to make motor mounts for it? i knows it possible, already have a 240sx rear axle with a cusco diff. and the SR20DET. motors been built and runs 22 lbs. of boost. already done all the damn wiring. but any information on mounts would be very very helpful.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

No one makes mounts for an SR20DET swap in a Z....
you have to custom make em.

WHy go from 6 cylinders with 2.8L into a 4 cylinder 2.0L?

get an L28eT engine from later 1981-1983 280ZX TURBO's. THey are the SAME engine's has the stock 280Z's have like your car, but have a TURBO and different head designs for better flow. These cars however came non-intercooled so you would have to get a good intercooler to run 22 psi. $200 in junkyards usually for this ENGINE and prob another $300 for a good intercooler and install.

But running 22 psi on any engine is dangerous due to risk of DETONATION.
Street wise daily driving 10-15 psi is plenty of air.



There are swaps of Nissan Skyline GTR motors RB26DETT but it requires soo much work, costs run up to $11,000 minimum.. much like the SR20DET.

DOn't forget, you need engine mounts, mount the engine properly in that huge engine bay for good weight balance, and you need a custom driveshaft, custom transmission mounts and cutting to make it fit right for the shifter, full electronics swap, new EFI computer, custom exhuast, match up correct speedomter and tachometer read outs, custom oil sumps for the Skyline swaps... sooo much to do.

http://hybridz.org


----------

